# Beaver mount



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

just finished this beaver up


----------



## avgruber (Jan 8, 2011)

That Looks great.


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

i tell ya what man, i cleaned two beaver skulls today... id rather have on a fart suit, hooked up to bruce valanch then smell those nasty things again


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

Nice beaver (Leslie Nielsen):lol:


----------



## mattz03svt (Sep 13, 2009)

False title. I was "expecting" something else. Looks good though.


----------

